# SMC visa application sent



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

After nearly a month of gnawing wait, my last document arrived in today's post. I finalized the cover letter, checked everything AGAIN, and headed down to Canada Post.

FedEx should deliver the application to NZ House in London on Friday - 3 days from today!

And now the real waiting begins!

Skilled migrant with job offer, supposed to start 20 August and flight booked for the 15th. I'm not optimistic at this point...

Thanks folks--this is a great forum!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey! Good luck...


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Hey! Good luck...


Thanks--I need it! My last day working in Vancouver would be 09 August so I would need the fastest decision ever to make 1 month's notice from that date! Might just have to roll the dice...


----------

